# Caption the Photo 10-4-10



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2010)

What...what did you say? I shouldn't be smoking because the gas tank is leaking and it could explode...it'll never happen because everyone knows things from Europe are the best.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 4, 2010)

Sleazy Larry, your friendly neighborhood used car salesman, says "NEVER BEEN WRECKED!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2010)

You keep what you kill


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2010)

Why yes, my wife did park the car. How did you know?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2010)

Either that car is upside down, or that's not tobacco in this cigar...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a flat? Don't break your back! Use the E-Z-Flip car jack system.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey hold my cigar and watch this...


----------



## cement (Oct 4, 2010)

sure she'll turn over


----------



## Sschell (Oct 4, 2010)

_everybodys got a little captain in them_

(please drink responsibly)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 4, 2010)

Bob, perhaps smoking that marijuana cigar while attempting to run over that demon squirrel in the parking lot wasn't a good idea.....but I'm glad you killed the demon squirrel.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Bob, perhaps smoking that *marijuana cigar *while attempting to run over that demon squirrel in the parking lot wasn't a good idea.....but I'm glad you killed the demon squirrel.


dude!

...its called a blunt.


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey there old chap, mind assisting me with a minor vertical realignment with my motorized man wagon, I must go and partake in driving around looking for these "hot chicks" I keep hearing you all discuss and the local brew pub.


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 5, 2010)

Thats right... I'm the fuckin man... and everybody should know it...


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 5, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> _everybodys got a little captain in them_ (please drink responsibly)


:appl:


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 5, 2010)

...yes, but at least I didn't pull a Teddy; we're on dry land and there's no chick inside.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Oct 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


This automobile motif footstool, will make any living room standout $1999 also available in Japanese for those smaller rooms.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 5, 2010)

whew... was it as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 6, 2010)

Trivia...does anyone know who that is and the story behind the photo?


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 6, 2010)

Is that Lee Iacoca? (spelling?)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 6, 2010)

No, but you are on the right track.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2010)

george clooney


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 6, 2010)

Well Lee Iacoca was my best and final answer so I lose =(


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, can anyone recognize the make of the car? Is it a fiat?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like a ford to me. A falcon?

WAG. Is it DeLorean?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 6, 2010)

No one got it yet...Santiaj is probably closer than MA, but MA is on the right track as well...

Hint: It is an Opel.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 6, 2010)

^huh.... looks like you park it the same way you do a reliant robin:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, obviously both are superior European cars...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2010)

found it.



Spoiler



Bob Lutz, '66 Opel Kadett, unknown European proving ground. Lutz — who retired from GM on Friday — had just rolled the car. Wonder why we love this guy? This is it


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup.

The Story Behind The Best Bob Lutz Photo Ever

Truth About Cars

October 4, 2010

by Paul Niedermeyer

I first used this gem of a picture about a year ago. It certainly captures the essence of the man better than any other. I somehow stumbled upon it in an obscure site, and since then, it’s made the rounds on the web. But the story behind the picture was left to speculation, beyond knowing that it happened on an Opel test track. I helped a German site (oldtimer-markt.de) find the source of the photo, and in exchange, I got the story, from Florian Schwaab of oldtimer-markt, who wrote the following:

Here’s the story in short form:

In 1968 or 69 (Bob believes it’s 1965 but the car shown in the picture is a 1967 Model. This can be recognized by the two slots over the front bumper and the non leaf spring setup on the rear. And also George Gallion was present. But he joined Opel in 1968) there was a big test day at the Opel proving ground in Dudenhofen. The engineers and Managers where all there to compare the Opel products with the competitors from Ford, VW etc.

At noon they all sat together to have lunch and Bob rushed in to call Hans Mersheimer (technical director): “Hans, someone in the US told me the Kadett is not safe. It can easily flip over when performing the J-Test.” “No, that’s impossible” replied Hans, “the Americans are always on the road with insufficient tire pressure. Our car is safe”.

“I’ll show you, but someone has to explain me what to do on the J-Test” said Lutz.

The J-Test is driving straight ahead with around 50 mph then applying the hand brake and turning the steering wheel to one side extremely. The car should not flip over in this situation.

Five minutes later Bob sat in that poor little Kadett speeding to 50, applying the hand brake and turning the steering wheel to the left. The Opel showed heavy roll and eventually flipped over.

Bob climbed out of the wreck, lighted up a cigar and waited triumphantly sitting on the Kadett for the engineers and managers to come back from lunch. Mersheimer was very embarrassed because Lutz had proved him wrong in front of nearly every important engineer of the company.


----------

